# Periodic Lag Spikes While Gaming



## Reventon (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm running my internet off a my home wireless network. My modem/router is on the other computer in the other room. For some reason, I keep getting these periodic lag spikes. I know it doesn't have to do with hardware because it happens when I play CSS and my computer is more than enough to run CSS at 100FPS+. Anyway to diagnose or fix this problem?


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 1, 2010)

I find CoD4 lags for me (only when I'm in the UK) due to PunkBitchBuster.

No lag in non-PB servers....strange stuff.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone else? It happens like every 30 seconds. Lags for like two seconds then is fine. Very disruptive though.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 1, 2010)

Wireless should not be used for online gaming if it can be avoided, but lets give it a go:

* Communication between your computers can cause lag spikes as the system will temporarily give priority to the networking over your gaming.

Causes:  Automated backups, video streaming, windows indexing set to index network, people browsing your computer's files.

Solution:  Check security of network to ensure you don't have any unauthorized users, make sure your automated backups are not running constantly, but set to run once a day or whatev.  Tell your roommate to stay the fuck out of your porn folder when you are gaming.  Ensure your router is not doing anything extra like running a second firewall (PC already has one), encryption, WPA, etc.  I use MAC filtering for network integrity and encryption for wireless protection.

* Interference from other wireless signals in the area creating temporary drops in signal strength.

Cause:  Microwave ovens, cell phones, wireless devices connected to your network, the last three things connected to someone else's network in the area.

Solution:  Best is to simply connect directly to the router and game with a wired connection.  Use the wireless for convenience and portability when just browsing the web, etc.  Or use Channelyzer (or software like it) to check the signals in your area that are wireless 2.4 Ghz and switch your computer to the channel with the least use.  This can minimize interference.  If you are using a Wireless N+ router with 5 Ghz, but do not have a adapter for this, disable the 5 Ghz transmission.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check those. The router has always been across the house so direct connection hasn't been an option. I'll see if I can get the modem and router into my room since I use the internet more than anyone else in my family.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 2, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Thanks, I'll check those. The router has always been across the house so direct connection hasn't been an option. I'll see if I can get the modem and router into my room since I use the internet more than anyone else in my family.



Best option.  I am sure they are all on the wireless and that shouldn't be too hard of a sale.  Just say something like, I am the one who fixes the network when it goes down anyway, so now I can do it faster since it is in my room.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 2, 2010)

yeah, wireless should not be used for gaming. Heck even a LAN hosted game through wireless gets lag spikes. Best option is to get a long RJ45 and connect directly


----------



## Reventon (Sep 2, 2010)

Well the only problem with putting the modem in here is setting it up. I need to find a cable outlet in order to set it up.


----------

